# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  πλακέτα κλιματιστικού

## χομπίστας

μήπως ξέρει κάποιος να με διαφωτίσει για το πως λειτουργεί η πλακέτα οποιουδήποτε οικιακού κλιματιστικού .Λέω οποιουδήποτε γιατί  η πλακέτες είναι σχεδόν ίδιες σε όλα τα κλιματιστικά.
θα ήθελα τις λεπτομέρειες  λειτουργίας τους δηλαδή εντολές και ρεύμα που υπάρχει σε κάθε σημείο της. 
Αν υπάρχει κάποιο site  ή κάποιο βιβλίο που να αναλύει κάτι τέτοιο είναι ευπρόσδεκτα  για να ξεκινήσω κάποια εργασία .
Ευχαριστώ για την συμπαράσταση

----------


## Nemmesis

χαχα... αν καποιος δεν ξερει απο μηχανες δεν ρωταει πως δουλευουν οι μηχανες μια και ολες ειναι περιπου ιδιες... αν δεν εχεις σχεση με τα ηλεκτρονικα τοτε αστο.. δεν παιζει να καταλαβεις και τπτ απο οσα σου πουμε οποτε απλα ασχολεισε με το ψυκτικο κυκλωμα και μονο... αν παλι κατι σκαμπαζεις τοτε μπορεις πολυ απλα να παρει την πλακετα και να δεις πρωτα απο ολα την τροφοδοσια της... αλλα εχουν απλα εναν μετασχηματιστη για να βγαζει 12V και αλλα εχουν switching τροφοδοτικο... τα non-inverter εχουν ρελλε αντε και κανα optotriac... τα inverter μαλλον δεν παιζει να τα πιασεις στα χερια σου... απο βλαβες τωρα... (θα μιλησω καθαρα και μονο τη εχει τυχει σε εμενα μεχρι τωρα) κατα 50% θα ελεγα οταν δεν μου δινει εντολες η εσωτερικη μοναδα ειναι απο καμενη ασφαλεια... αλλο που παιζει πολυ ειναι κατι optotriak (εχω αλλαξει καμια 30ρια S21MD7T) που εχουν να ελενχουν το μοτερ του συμπηκνωτη και ποιο σπανια τα ρελεδακια (ναι ειναι ψεφτηκα τελειως) που βαζουν για να ελενξουν τον συμπιεστη... ποιο σπανια akoma μου ετυχε κανα δυο φορες να θελει φτιαξιμο το switching τροφοδοτικο απο κατι μιτσουμπισι και στα φτηνα inverter μηχανηματα τωρα κυριοτερη βλαβη ειναι τα "module" που ελενχουν τον συμπιεστη τα οποια ειναι μια ξεχωριστη πλακετα με μεγαλες ψυκτρες στην εξωτερικη μοναδα τα οποια δεν ειναι επισκευασημα λογο του οτι τα εχουν βουτηγμενα στην εποξικη... και ενα tip τωρα... σε αρκετα inverter μηχανηματα στην πλακετα του module βρισκεται και το τροφοδοτικο χαμηλης για την εξωτερικη μοναδα...

ααα και σπανιοτερο απο ολα μου εχει τυχει μια φορα να εχει χαλασει το ptc που βλεπει την θερμοκρασια

----------


## Nemmesis

βασικα δεν σου ειπα 
ΚΑΛΩΣΗΡΘΕΣ!!!!

----------


## stefanoszis

> χαχα... αν καποιος δεν ξερει απο μηχανες δεν ρωταει πως δουλευουν οι μηχανες μια και ολες ειναι περιπου ιδιες... αν δεν εχεις σχεση με τα ηλεκτρονικα τοτε αστο.. δεν παιζει να καταλαβεις και τπτ απο οσα σου πουμε οποτε απλα ασχολεισε με το ψυκτικο κυκλωμα και μονο... αν παλι κατι σκαμπαζεις τοτε μπορεις πολυ απλα να παρει την πλακετα και να δεις πρωτα απο ολα την τροφοδοσια της... αλλα εχουν απλα εναν μετασχηματιστη για να βγαζει 12V και αλλα εχουν switching τροφοδοτικο... τα non-inverter εχουν ρελλε αντε και κανα optotriac... τα inverter μαλλον δεν παιζει να τα πιασεις στα χερια σου... απο βλαβες τωρα... (θα μιλησω καθαρα και μονο τη εχει τυχει σε εμενα μεχρι τωρα) κατα 50% θα ελεγα οταν δεν μου δινει εντολες η εσωτερικη μοναδα ειναι απο καμενη ασφαλεια... αλλο που παιζει πολυ ειναι κατι optotriak (εχω αλλαξει καμια 30ρια S21MD7T) που εχουν να ελενχουν το μοτερ του συμπηκνωτη και ποιο σπανια τα ρελεδακια (ναι ειναι ψεφτηκα τελειως) που βαζουν για να ελενξουν τον συμπιεστη... ποιο σπανια akoma μου ετυχε κανα δυο φορες να θελει φτιαξιμο το switching τροφοδοτικο απο κατι μιτσουμπισι και στα φτηνα inverter μηχανηματα τωρα κυριοτερη βλαβη ειναι τα "module" που ελενχουν τον συμπιεστη τα οποια ειναι μια ξεχωριστη πλακετα με μεγαλες ψυκτρες στην εξωτερικη μοναδα τα οποια δεν ειναι επισκευασημα λογο του οτι τα εχουν βουτηγμενα στην εποξικη... και ενα tip τωρα... σε αρκετα inverter μηχανηματα στην πλακετα του module βρισκεται και το τροφοδοτικο χαμηλης για την εξωτερικη μοναδα...
> 
> ααα και σπανιοτερο απο ολα μου εχει τυχει μια φορα να εχει χαλασει το ptc που βλεπει την θερμοκρασια



Ασχετο..... Παναγιωτη τι δουλεια κανεις?

----------


## Nemmesis

βασικα σπουδαζω... τα καλοκαιρια ομως κλιματιστικα σαν βοηθος σε εναν φιλο μου που ομως οποτε εχει ηλεκτρονικη βλαβη σε κλιματιστικα-ψυγεια ερχετε σε μενα... κυριολεκτια απο πεντε χρονων ετρεχα πισω απο τον θειο μου που επισκευαζε ηλεκτρικες συσκευες (οχι οτι εκανα... σαν μασκοτ πηγαινα.. )μετα απο χρονια βεβαια τωρα φιλοι και γνωστοι πρωτα εμενα περνουν και μετα τους μαστορες

----------


## stefanoszis

συναδερφοι δηλαδη. κι εγω με ψυξη κλιματισμο κι επισκευες ασχολουμε

----------

